# Restoring lead-acid batteries



## Lectraplayer

I'm looking to restore some lead-acid batteries that have crapped out on me, and though I have them replaced in the device that was powered by that battery (one is a boat deep-cycle battery, and the other is a motorcycle battery), I would like to see if I can restore these batteries and use them for something else. I have heard that many times, you can wash the batteries out inside and fill it with fresh acid and it be good. Has anyone heard about that? Also, I'm trying this with my motorcycle battery, and there's some black crap on the sides of the battery (inside), and therefore likely on the plates. What's some good stuff to get that crap out? CLR doesn't work.


----------



## batty_professor

Have the batteries sat dead for an extended period? Lead-acid cells have a nasty habit of forgetting that they are batteries when in that condition. I have seen Gel-cells for instance that became batteries again, drawing a charge current after a week on the charger.


----------



## Midnight Tech

We've had customers do that...dumping the old acid out and putting new in...and it will work-for about a week. Few folks realize that the charge is actually in the acid and not in the plates themselves. manufacturers DO ship motorcycle batteries in a "dry-charge" state but once activated, all those free electrons that actually make up the carge are in the acid.


----------

